# Tides



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

What can anyone make of this? Has this situation occurred elsewhere?


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

I live near the Hudson River and I have noticed that tides seem to have been getting higher in the last few years. I have noticed that some places are often underwater at high water now that used to be dry land at all times. I suppose if that is happening here, then it stands to reason that it must be happening elsewhere as well.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

The letter, Klaatu83, refers to tidal predictions in local tide tables for the year, and not to actual sea levels worldwide. The question is, has a mistake amounting to 20cm. in prediction occurred or is there some other unexplained reason.


----------



## doug rowland (Jun 30, 2005)

Is it "computer" error in prediction?!


----------



## caladhmor (Feb 23, 2012)

I live on the west coast of Ireland and i can remember a high tide that covered the local pier about 10-15 years ago, Haven't seen ant high tide within half a meter of it since . . . . .


" tide waits for no man"


----------



## Frank Holleran (Nov 11, 2005)

caladhmor said:


> " tide waits for no man"


Seems the skipper on the Rena, took a change of course (short cut) to try and beat the ebbing tide so he could make it into Tauranga, the cost of waiting for next tide would have been around $6.000..estimated cost so far after running aground on reef. $130.000.000


----------

